# 5 Vegas Miami M5 Cigar Review - a good smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar starts out and maintains a solid leathery flavor profile. The first third has some nice peppery spices that underlay the leather. Abou...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Miami M5 Cigar Review - a good smoke


----------

